# Are there any Mucuchies in the US?



## blaineiac (Jan 10, 2010)

While traveling the Venezuelan Andes a few years back (pre-Chavez), I saw many of these dogs for sale. I mean every house had at least one pup for sale, along a 10 mile "path", I mean road. They are like a lean St Bernard, and very protective. The calves were Yoked, so they couldn't get too far into the brush. The cows and goats stayed close to the home. I think humans are the main predator there. I was really impressed by them. You definately let the home owner meet you at the road. I'm pretty sure the dog would ring the dinnerbell before you could ring the door bell. 

I'd never heard of them until then, and never heard anything about them since. 

I'm usually on the Pig thread, I've read a lot of this one too.

Thanks Blaine


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Blaine: Interesting - they look similar to a Bucovina in some respects. I have no idea if any are here. I did find some photos on the Internet of them.


----------

